# Fair price per LB for pork belly



## freakynorm (Jul 24, 2015)

I live out in the sticks. There are two "butchers" out here. Not corner store or mom-and-pop type places. More like large suppliers of meat to the county. They sell frozen pork bellies between $5.19lb and $5.49lb in 10-12lb slabs. Is it me, or is that really excessive, especially since they're frozen and can't give you fresh ones?

I really wanna do up some pork belly this summer but those prices seem a bit excessive to me. What are you guys paying for them? I prefer skin-on to get some good cracklin on the outside.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 24, 2015)

West Coast Costco's have been carrying skinless pork bellies for $1.99-2.29/lb recently.

My local butcher sells them, skin on, for $3.99/lb or $2.99/lb on sale.

Most of the asian markets in the San Jose area are upwards of $4.99-5.99/lb.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2015)

I won't pay more than $2.99. Beyond that the Butcher I go to has house made Double Smoked Bacon made with a tasty cure...JJ


----------



## freakynorm (Jul 25, 2015)

I didn't think of trying the ethnic grocery stores. There's a really nice Mexican one by my house I will check out tomorrow. I know they make fresh chicharones there, so I am betting they may have pork belly. Their prices are super reasonable too on everything I've bought there before. There are a bunch of Asian markets by my work I can check out. Hopefully I'll find some reasonably priced belly. I've got a grilled pork belly recipe and a sous vide recipe I want to try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just paid $2.29/# at Costco. The butcher that sells them hear is super proud of his pork and charges $8.99/#. Cash and Carry our local restaurant supply has cases of them for $2.69 per pound.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just paid $2.29/# at Costco. The butcher that sells them hear is super proud of his pork and charges $8.99/#. Cash and Carry our local restaurant supply has cases of them for $1.69 per pound.


$1.69 at Cash and Carry? Perhaps I need to go to town. Last I got it from them it was $2.59 a pound.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> $1.69 at Cash and Carry? Perhaps I need to go to town. Last I got it from them it was $2.59 a pound.



Oops that was supposed to be 2.69! Yeah at 1.69 I'd not have bought the Costco bellies!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oops that was supposed to be 2.69! Yeah at 1.69 I'd not have bought the Costco bellies!


Gotta like the size of the bellies from Cash & Carry, last one I got was a touch over 15 pounds. Sure, some of the bacon we got from it was far from pretty but even the ugly stuff was pretty darn tasty...


----------



## freakynorm (Jul 25, 2015)

Hmm, it doesn't list pork bellies for the Cash and Carry stores near me.


----------



## alan123 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just discovered pork bellies at the cash & carry in Longview, Wa, they're in the freezer.  If your local store doesn't have them they can certainly order one for you.


----------



## freakynorm (Jul 25, 2015)

I checked with Cash N Carry today, they said they do carry them but don't get many in and sell out quickly. So I stopped by the Mexican butcher store and they sell fresh pork bellies for $2.99 and you can buy as much or little as you want. So I can get the perfect amount for a single cook. I am going to get some next weekend.

I saw this video, and this looks fantastic.



How long does a belly usually cook? What internal temp should I be looking for do you think? I am going to do it on the Weber 22" grill, start it at 500°F or so for 30 minutes till the skin gets crisp, then lower it to 350°F or so. Toss a few wood chunks on the coals for a bit of smoke flavor. Thinking about 4-5 hours at that temp?

This is the sous vide honey sriracha glazed pork belly I plan on trying too.


----------



## gary s (Jul 25, 2015)

It all depends where you live. Crazy, around here they are as scarce as buggy whips, The stores tell me no one ask for them anymore so they quit stocking them. There are quite a few smoke houses and they buy up most of the bellies.  I did find one mom and pop store that I can get fresh bellies for $4.00  I hate paying that much but that is the best I can find around here. 

Gary


----------

